# SCSI- Controller Problem



## sonix-planet (12. Mai 2002)

ICh habe den Scsi-controller von Adaptec und den Brenner eingebaut, dann starte ich den PC und es heißt Bios not installed? Was mache ich da falsch bzw was kann ich machen?


----------



## Robert Martinu (12. Mai 2002)

Das bedeutet nur, dass Dein Bios nicht von alleine vom SCSI booten kann und der Controller keine Bioserweiterung dafür anbietet.

Nachdem Du nur den Brenner betreiben willst ist das nicht weiter schlimm; die meisten OS sollten alles Nötige mitbringen.


----------

